# Can a Fire Extinguisher damage a Regulator?



## JAS (22 Jun 2010)

Silly question given how many people are successfully using FE's, but it's something I'm a little concerned about.

Standard CO2 cylinders use vapour withdrawal, but because FE's use liquid withdrawal I worry that the regulator could be damaged or frozen if the liquid hasn't vapourised by the time it reaches the reg. The data sheets for many regs warn not to use them with liquid withdrawal cylinders for that reason.

Is there a danger, however small, of wrecking the reg?


----------



## spider72 (22 Jun 2010)

As long as FE is not in horizontal position or upside-down, regulator should be fine  .


----------



## JAS (23 Jun 2010)

Thanks for responding. 

With a fire extinguisher would the orientation of the bottle really matter? I've always understood the reason for standing a vapour-withdrawal bottle upright is to avoid releasing liquid CO2 into the regulator, but a fire extinguisher releases liquid CO2 anyway.


----------



## JamesC (23 Jun 2010)

Yes a regulator can be damaged by a fire extinguisher for the reasons you have given. As long as the CO2 rate through the regulator is slow the CO2 has time to vapourise in the syphon tube that is inside the fire extinguisher. If however the rate is too fast then you will get liquid CO2 in the regulator which will most likely ruin it. Has it happened before? YES it has.

Pub CO2 bottles, welding bottles, aquarium branded bottles work in a different way and are much safer to use.

James


----------



## spider72 (23 Jun 2010)

> ...but a fire extinguisher releases liquid CO2 anyway.


But only when you fully open the valve and flow is very big. At the rate of flow which we are using (very, very low) FE will release CO2 in gaseous form.

Edit: James was quicker


----------



## JAS (23 Jun 2010)

Thanks again for the help, that's basically what I thought. 

I live near Gainsborough and can get hold of fire extinguishers very easily, but I'd really prefer to use a "standard" gas bottle if possible. Trouble is, I'm having a lot of fun *insert sarcasm here* finding anywhere that has them in a small enough size. Huge industrial bottles from BOC or Energas are easy enough but those are completely impractical for me.


----------



## danmil3s (23 Jun 2010)

halfords do small welding bottles so im told not sure of thread size though would guess it would be standard 22mm


----------



## danmil3s (23 Jun 2010)

had a look halfords bottles are a small size but i bet some one one heres converted one


----------



## Mortis (25 Jun 2010)

Usually with normal aquarium use liquid CO2 will not get into the regulator. This could happen during the end of life dumping stage though. The problem can be avoided by refilling the cylinder before it is completely empty or removing the siphon tube completely.


----------



## JAS (27 Jun 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> had a look halfords bottles are a small size but i bet some one one heres converted one



Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately all of the local Halfords' seem to have only disposable bottles, which are what I'm already using now. I go through one of those in about 2-3 weeks so I desperately need something bigger... just not too big. The ideal would be the 3kg bottles stocked by some pub gas outlets, but I can't find one nearby. The 6kg bottles are too tall for the cabinet, which is approx 67cm tall inside, and being able to fit it in the cabinet is a must.



			
				Mortis said:
			
		

> Usually with normal aquarium use liquid CO2 will not get into the regulator. This could happen during the end of life dumping stage though. The problem can be avoided by refilling the cylinder before it is completely empty or removing the siphon tube completely.



I asked my local fire extinguisher place about removing the siphon tube or refilling standard gas bottles, and they nixed both. They're great for standard fire extinguishers but don't want to touch anything else. Not surprising, but disappointing.


----------



## GHNelson (27 Jun 2010)

Hi jas
Here is a post i did earlier today.
viewtopic.php?f=37&t=12002&start=10
Have a look.
hoggie


----------



## JAS (27 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the link, Hoggie. My problem is that I can't find anywhere to get the bottle refilled.  :? 

I have BOC, Energas, Calor, and a couple of fire extinguisher places nearby. But the first three only rent out industrial bottles that are far too large, and the fire extinguisher places will only deal with standard fire extinguishers. I can't seem to find anywhere that will do CO2 refills on anything other than their own bottles.


----------



## GHNelson (27 Jun 2010)

Hi Jas
Some soft drink companies use Co2 and re-fill pub bottles as a side line.
See if any are located in your area.
hoggie


----------



## arty (27 Jun 2010)

Best option Pub bottle , optimal 7lb. Find some pub bottle refil station. Don't buy empty bottle in shop. Many refill stations accept only self bottles on rent and refill vary from 5 up to 15 pounds, depend on Yours loacation and refill station. Also with pub bottle is much better for Yours regulator thread.


----------

